# Purple Power!!!



## Rob_G

Here in Northeastern Illinois, the weather has been great. It was a perfect weekend for de-winterizing. What's cool is that me and my neighbor did ours at the same time. Of course, me with the Outback and him with his 27' Jayco blah-blah-blah-non-Outback-something-or-other. Regardless, the DW's thought is was cute that we we're doing this at the same time.









Anyway, we did our roofs using the traditional liquid soap and water and they came out great, but we still had some sap issues on our AC vent hoods. He yelled to come over his place. He had this stuff called Purple Power that he got at Walmart fot 4 bucks a gallon and said let's try this.

It was concentrated so we did an 8:1 mix of the stuff. After spraying it on, letting it sit for 30 sec, scrub, and then rinse. OMG!!! It looked like it was brand new! Awesome!

Ok... once the roofs were done, we then started to do the outside. The RV wash/degreaser I had just wasn't doing it on the black streaks at all. (And they we're BAD!!) I asked for that Purple Power again. BOOM... instant removal of the black streaks. I couldn't believe it! What else can this do?

We get to the awnings. Let me tell ya, when I bought my TT, the awning was beautiful. Nice, white, bright, etc... but the way my camper sits, any water in there bakes in the afternoon sun and it turned into a nice little mildew science experiment from the rain water that sit in there. Again, I reached for the Purple Power. This stuff was amazing! Spray it on and brush it off! It looks like BRAND new again. Simple Green? Um... no. I've been there, done that. It worked good, but with Simple Green it took me 3x as long to get it clean. This stuff was great!

I read the label on the Purple Power, and it is an alkaline (acid) based cleaner, so you have to be a bit careful with it. You really have to let common sense prevail when using it. Other than that though, most definitely the best bang for the buck. I'll be keeping a spray bottle in the TT from now on.


----------



## SouthLa26RS

Rob_G said:


> Here in Northeastern Illinois, the weather has been great. It was a perfect weekend for de-winterizing. What's cool is that me and my neighbor did ours at the same time. Of course, me with the Outback and him with his 27' Jayco blah-blah-blah-non-Outback-something-or-other. Regardless, the DW's thought is was cute that we we're doing this at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we did our roofs using the traditional liquid soap and water and they came out great, but we still had some sap issues on our AC vent hoods. He yelled to come over his place. He had this stuff called Purple Power that he got at Walmart fot 4 bucks a gallon and said let's try this.
> 
> It was concentrated so we did an 8:1 mix of the stuff. After spraying it on, letting it sit for 30 sec, scrub, and then rinse. OMG!!! It looked like it was brand new! Awesome!
> 
> Ok... once the roofs were done, we then started to do the outside. The RV wash/degreaser I had just wasn't doing it on the black streaks at all. (And they we're BAD!!) I asked for that Purple Power again. BOOM... instant removal of the black streaks. I couldn't believe it! What else can this do?
> 
> We get to the awnings. Let me tell ya, when I bought my TT, the awning was beautiful. Nice, white, bright, etc... but the way my camper sits, any water in there bakes in the afternoon sun and it turned into a nice little mildew science experiment from the rain water that sit in there. Again, I reached for the Purple Power. This stuff was amazing! Spray it on and brush it off! It looks like BRAND new again. Simple Green? Um... no. I've been there, done that. It worked good, but with Simple Green it took me 3x as long to get it clean. This stuff was great!
> 
> I read the label on the Purple Power, and it is an alkaline (acid) based cleaner, so you have to be a bit careful with it. You really have to let common sense prevail when using it. Other than that though, most definitely the best bang for the buck. I'll be keeping a spray bottle in the TT from now on.


Which one?


----------



## Rob_G

We used the Purple Power Industrial Strength Cleaner Degreaser. As for the specifc acid, I'll check the label later today. My neighbor is going to give me a hand with the new Fan-tastic Vent I'm putting in (







) so I'll check the label then.


----------



## Jelly Donut

Went and bought a spray bottle at Walmart and you were right, it was great! According to their website, the product is biodegradable. Will keep on board as well! Thanks for the info Rob!!


----------



## Rob_G

Jelly Donut said:


> Went and bought a spray bottle at Walmart and you were right, it was great! According to their website, the product is biodegradable. Will keep on board as well! Thanks for the info Rob!!


Glad it worked out as well for you as it did for me JD! I'm telling ya, for what it can do at the low price, I'm sold.


----------



## Fanatical1

Rob_G said:


> Went and bought a spray bottle at Walmart and you were right, it was great! According to their website, the product is biodegradable. Will keep on board as well! Thanks for the info Rob!!


Glad it worked out as well for you as it did for me JD! I'm telling ya, for what it can do at the low price, I'm sold.
[/quote]

Thanks! I will check it out the next time I'm at Wally World. If it's better than Simple green, I'm impressed.


----------



## Jelly Donut

I cant stop cleaning the outside of my OB with this. By the time I'm done, the OB will look like the day I picked it up! Awesome stuff!

Sean


----------



## thefulminator

I found some posts on other sites about this stuff. Since it is acid based there are a couple things to watch out for. The first is that is will corrode aluminum. Second is that it can destroy your decals.


----------



## Holmes On The Road

Thank you for the warning. I was going to see if they carry it here in Canada.


----------



## Joonbee

Jelly Donut said:


> I cant stop cleaning the outside of my OB with this. By the time I'm done, the OB will look like the day I picked it up! Awesome stuff!
> 
> Sean


Well if you are at a loss for Outback to clean I will get ya 32' more of Outback 5er to go nuts on. Just give me the word. I'll even bring the beer. My chair is already in the OB, so all I need is refreshment to watch. Well maybe popcorn.


----------



## WACOUGAR

My dad told us about this stuff and I picked some up awhile back. Vic used it the other day for the roof and don't know what else and he said it was GREAT!!!

Kelly


----------



## thefulminator

I had the dealer add exterior protectant to our Outback when we bought it. I wonder if this stuff will remove it.


----------



## Rob_G

Rob_G said:


> I found some posts on other sites about this stuff. Since it is acid based there are a couple things to watch out for. The first is that is will corrode aluminum. Second is that it can destroy your decals.


This was so noted in my original post. Like I said... a bit of common sense will have to prevail here. For my black streaks, awning, and AC cover though, it was great. As for the exterior protectant, I'm not sure. I guess a lot depends on what that protectant was.


----------



## OutbackOwner

10:1 is what i use. It will take off wax and spot decals if not careful. On the bright side it's nothing Meguiar's Marine/RV wax won't fix. It removes black streaks and cleans wonderfully.

Other than that I have been using this stuff professionally for 5 years. Probably the best degreaser/cleaner on the market for the money.

Commonsense should prevail. Test on a small spot first.


----------

